# Shells?



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

What kinda shells do you need to get for hermit crabs?

I found two moults yesterday (it scared the hell outta me.. LOL)

Could i use any old shells? Or can i ask for empty shells at the SW store usually? I dont mind payin for them as long as my electric blues are happy.

Thanks for any advice anyone may have! ^_^


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Any shells will do. 

I remember at a trade show in Atlantic City in 2000 where one vendor sold assorted sized football helmets for hermits. Natural...no, but it serves the same purpose.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ROFL! I woulda loved to see that.... 

Thanks wilson


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I once saw a wild hermit crab in Puerto Vallarta Mexico who had taken up shop in a discarded 35mm film canister (Im totally serious. It was hilarious)


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL... thats way too cute...


Darnit.. i had some sun snail shells from work i was gunna try out. Of course i forget them. Pft..


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

You could always make your own...

It'd be cool to make some out of clay and paint them in acrylic to look like inky and blinky from PacMan...


----------



## jimbogregs (Jul 4, 2006)

I bought a big bag of shells from Chapters for $6 believe it or not. The were obviously for deco' purposes but I gave them a boil and lots of my crabs have been in them. Places like BAs charge decent money for shells. If my daughters haven't lost them all you can have some. I'll let you know.

JG


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awesome Jim thanks 

How is your sw doing btw!?  I hope its well! 

Your tank is wonderful! I made a thread on it if you can find it :3

I actually did find the sun snail shells... we'll see if they aprove or not. My electric blue guys are still teeny tiny ^^


----------

